# Best way to deal with fresh sunflower seeds



## larry_stewart (Aug 16, 2017)

So, I have the mother load of sunflowers this year.
Birds got to many of them ( which is fine, I expected it and planed primarily for beauty and seeds for them).

I did manage to salvage a flower head full of seeds.

I can eat them raw , and don't mind them that way.

Just curious what the proper technique ( temperature ) or whatever the pro's do to make them like the store bought.

Are they roasted, just dried, baked ??  If so, at what temp?  Do I remove all the seeds first, or dry the whole head, then the seeds will drop out easily ??

Thanks in advance,


----------



## blissful (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm a complete failure at this. One year I dried them in the dehydrator, don't do that.
I've heard you have to soak them in salt water first, then roast them, but I have no experience at it. I'm sure someone here will. Good luck!


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the dehydrator tip, it did cross my mind.


----------



## blissful (Aug 16, 2017)

I just dried the heads whole without soaking them or anything, it dried out the outside and the inside seed became hard like rocks too. Not too tasty and DH is a big fan of them, he wasn't impressed. I'd love to hear how to deal with them better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2017)

This is the recipe I was going to use when mine is ready: Roasted Salted Sunflower Seed Recipe - Food.com


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2017)

We usually separate them, rinse, then spread out on baking sheet. While they are still wet salt them with regular table salt, then roast at 400° for about 10 minutes. Test a few to see if they're done enough. If not, then pop em back in the oven for another 5 minutes.

My fil used to boil them in heavily salted water for a few minutes, then spread them out on baking sheets on top of the old oil burner to dry them out. He did this every fall just when he woukd fire up the oil burner for the first time each year.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 16, 2017)

The one time I was given raw sunflower seeds, I just did them like I do my almonds. I spread them on a piece of foil  on a cookie sheet, salted them well (OK, no, I don't salt my almonds - hmmm, maybe I should), then baked them at 350° (my go to temp when I don't know what to bake at) until they were crunchy. I started testing at about 10 minutes. I'm sorry, though, I don't remember how long I left them in there. It could be with all the tasting I was doing, there weren't any left at the end of the roasting time.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2017)

Don't forget to roast some with no salt. Those are good for muesli.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2017)

I try to avoid dealing with them, but the best thing is forget salt, use sugar, it's a killer taste, supper yum. Recipe similar to BT, or you can even do it in a frying pan.


----------

